# Theo vs. Paper



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Super cute!
He looks like he had a blast.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Excellent! We always have cardboard all over our house. Our girls love it too and we love them happy


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh Theo, you are precious!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He looks very happy! His very own zoomie party...LOL


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He looks absolutely pooped by the end lol


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

That made me smile!!! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That is one happy boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Theo you are quite the little guy, so adorable. 

The last picture is great, he looks so happy and proud of himself. 
What fun.......

You'll have a helper at Christmas to unwrap packages. 
My Bridge boy use to love unwrapping gifts.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Bless him, its always the toys that are free that they enjoy the most. Our boy still has a fascination with toilet paper!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I hadn't even thought about gift unwrapping. That should be fun to watch. 

And yes, swishy, we've bought him over 30 different toys... but he goes for paper and plastic bottles (with the cap and label removed.) Go figure! 

I made a video too. I'll upload it soon.


----------



## ShelbysMommy (Jun 15, 2014)

Hilarious!! So funny to see the types of toys that satisfy dogs the most.


----------

